# شريط اسبحك  ماهر فايز  كامل



## oesi no (20 مايو 2012)

*البوم اسبحك 
للمرنم الرائع 
ماهر فايز 
2012
الالبوم الممنوع من قبل الرقابه المصرية  لاحتوائه على محتوى تبشيرى 





الالبوم مكون من 8 تراكات 
للتحميل من ميديا فاير 
اضغط هنا 

leasantrوسلملى على الرقابة :a63:


*​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2012)

خبر بيدل على ما وصلت الية مصر من التعصب الدينى


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *البوم اسبحك
> للمرنم الرائع
> ماهر فايز
> 2012
> ...


ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2012)

*لما نشوف المواد التبشيرية دى !!!*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (20 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايديك الرب يباركك


----------



## rania79 (21 مايو 2012)

اصلى يا بوب والنعمة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

البوم تحفه فعلا يا جورج

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## fidoo7 (21 مايو 2012)

جميــــــــــــــل.....
ربنا موجــــــــــود .....


----------



## fidoo7 (21 مايو 2012)

جميــــــــــــــل.....
ربنا موجــــــــــود .....


----------



## amadxamad (21 مايو 2012)

سلام الرب يكون معاك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2012)

*آجى أحمله
ألاقى برنامج الانتى فيروس 
بيرفض
و بيقول إن فيه محتوى فيروس​*


----------



## فادى محب (24 مايو 2012)

جميــــــــــــــل.....
ربنا موجــــــــــود .....


----------



## فادى محب (24 مايو 2012)

*ربنا موجــــــــــود 
*


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2012)

*تم حذف لينكات الشريط 
وسيتم وضعه مرة اخرى بعد شهر من الان 
سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2013)

*تم اعادة فتح الموضوع ووضع اللينكات 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## tena.barbie (22 فبراير 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Abd elmassih (23 فبراير 2013)

​


----------

